# Genesis arrow question



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

They can probably use them, just make sure to check them often because kids tend to damage arrows pretty fast


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

if you go to NASP Tournaments then you will have to use genesis arrows


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Yah, you can use them. But like S4 said, they won't be tournament legal if she shoots in a NASP shoot. The other thing I want to bring up is that those arrows are REALLY stiff for any setup that isn't over 70 lbs. Those arrows will shoot out of the bow, but there is no guarantee that they will fly well at all. They don't spine out right. So, just keep that in mind.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

They would shoot just as well as the Genesis arrows which are 1820s and also way to stiff. But like everyone else said you have to use the "official" Genesis NASP arrows in any sanctioned tournement or event.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

best arrows i've ever shot out of my genesis were some 34" 2512's with 4" feathers.. for tourney they aren't legal but for just shootign they are gonna be fine


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, my arrows are fine but not legal, copy that. I may just buy the genesis if I can find some at a good price.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

If you decide not to let them use your reg carbons and dont want to use genesis. Beman makes a ICS hunter jr. That works great also.


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

Designed for Archery in the Schools Program, the HybriMAT Prodigy address's the problems that schools encounter with standard targets, such as bounce outs, Expensive to replace, Expensive cores, to heavy.
The Prodigy works with any arrow speed up to 350 fps, with a dual center core system and our pat. pending hybrid construction. Based on our HybriMAT design for Olympic Style competition, we are introducing this target on Archery Talk, any member that is involved or knows someone that is involved in the archery in the schools program can receive a special deal. Contact us at [email protected] or call us toll free at 1 888 233 1976
The video below illustrates the advantages of the HybriMAT Prodigy


----------

